# Folien verbinden!



## NNZ (17. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend

Ich möchte nächste Woche meinen Teich vergrößern und muss dabei zwei PVC Folien verbinden. leider kann ich nicht Schweißen. Wie kann ich sie verbinden? Es würde etwa 17 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche verbinden. Freue mich auf eine Antwort.


Gruß Nick


----------



## koifischfan (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

So etwas habe ich dieses Jahr auch noch vor.
Einen zweckentfremdeter 9000 Liter-Pool wird mit einem daneben gegrabenen Loch auf irgendetwas zwischen 15 und 20 Tausend Liter erweitert.

Ich werde die Folie ca 20 Zentimeter überlappen und zwei Kleberaupen im Abstand von 10 Zentimeter mit Innotec kleben. Das überstehende Folienstück, das X auf dem Bild, wird nachträglich angeklebt.


PS: Willst du wirklich unter Wasser kleben? Ich glaube es ist einfacher, wenn du den Wasserstand um 25 Zentimeter absenkst.


----------



## NNZ (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

Nein Ich werde das Wasser zuerst senken und dann einen Tag die Folien trocknen lassen. Kann ich die Folien auch 30cm überlappen und dann dazwischen Teichkleber + Silikon verwenden??? 



Gruss Nick

PS: Ich hoffe es wird klappen auch bei dir


----------



## koifischfan (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

Was ist bei dir Teichkleber? Was bezweckst mit dem Silikon?


----------



## NNZ (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

Hier in der Schweiz gibt es Kleber, der speziell für das Kleben von Teichfolien ist. Ich dachte man könnte noch ein wenig Silikon beifügen aber ich glaube das bringt so gut wie nichts. Sonst gibt es ja keine Varianten um Folien zu verbinden außer das Schweißen.


Gruß Nick


----------



## quattro77 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

Guten Morgen,

Silicon solltest du nicht nehmen, das wird dir nicht dauerhaft auf PVC halten.
Mit Innotec wirds wirds bei der Länge auch ziemlich teuer.
Warum nimmst du nicht einfach Quellschweissmittel, braquchst du nur auftragen und dann mit einer Rolle fest zusammendrücken. 
Ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung, hat ja in dem Sinn auch nichts mit "Schweissen" zu tun.
Solltest du hinbekommen. Meinen die mit Teichkleber vielleicht sogar Quellschweissmittel in der Schweiz?
Ich hab das auch schon gemacht und hatte vorher keine Ahnung, hat wunderbar geklappt.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## NNZ (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

Hallo Holger

Das weiß ich nicht. Kann schon sein. Aber ich habe Angst das dann der Teich nicht mehr dicht ist. Ich habe mir auch überlegt einen zweiten Teich zu bauen und etwa 5cm Abstand dazwischen. Dann eine Brücke drüber bauen und dann sieht es aus wie ein Teich. Ich hoffe ihr versteht das. Meine angst ist einfach zu groß das der Teich undicht wird. Ich bin noch ziemlich am überlegen was ich machen soll. Denn fischen würde es sicher gefallen, ein bisschen mehr Platz zu haben ( In meinem Teich leben 9 Goldfische ). 



Gruss nick

PS:  Am überlegen


----------



## quattro77 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

Und wenn du dir die Verbindung von einem Fachbetrieb schweissen lässt?
Dann hättest du zumindest eine saubere Lösung.


----------



## heiko_243 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

PVC zu "verschweißen" mit Quellschweißmittel ist relativ einfach, das würde ich niemals durch Innotec und schon gar nicht durch Silikon ersetzen. Das verschweißen mit Quellschweißmittel hält vergleichsweise ewig.


----------



## Annett (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

Moin.

Das "Kleben" mit Quellschweißmittel nach Anleitung hält an unserem Teich seit mittlerweile 7 Jahren!

Allerdings waren beide Folienstücke nagelneu (Teich in L-Form) und lagen relativ gut auf einer Wiese ausgebreitet. Selbst da entstanden beim Kleben aber bereits Falten, die wieder aufgetrennt, verklebt und zusätzlich mit einem Flicken abgedichtet wurden. 
In einer Baugrube mit einer gebrauchten Folie stelle ich mir das ungleich schwerer vor.


----------



## Gollum (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

Hallo zusammen,

diesem Thema möchte ich mich gern anschließen, da ich hoffentlich (!!!) in 2 bis 3 Wochen die Folie in unseren Schwimmteich einbringen möchte.
Ich kenne bisher in der Theorie die folgende Verfahren:

Kaltschweißen: 
mit Quellschweißmittel  die überlappenden Folien einstreichen, dadurch die Oberfläche anlösen und anschließend unter Druck miteinander verbinden

Warmschweißen: 
mit einem Industriefön und geeignetem Aufsatz zwischen den Folien die heiße Luft einbringen und dadurch die Folie oberflächlich (!!) anschmelzen und anschließen unter Druck verbinden.... besser noch mit einer dafür vorgesehenen "Schlittenvorrichtung".

Nach beiden Verfahren die Nähte mit flüssiger PVC-Folie versiegeln.

Meine Frage lautet nun: welche Vor- und Nachteile haben die beiden Verfahren - abgesehen vom Schwierigkeitsgrad - bzw. wo kommt welches Verfahren zum Einsatz. 

Schöne Grüße

Timo


----------



## heiko_243 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

Das Kleben braucht generell gute Vorbereitung (glatte, feste Unterlage; Folie gereinigt), egal ob Innotec, Silikon, Quellschweißmittel oder anderer Kleber. "Verschweißen" geht auch mit alten Folien gut, wenn alles gut zugänglich ist und die Vorbereitung stimmt.
Beim Quellschweißen ist zumindest kurzfristig noch was korrigierbar; bei EPDM-Klebungen ist dagegen keinerlei Korrektur mehr möglich - sobald man mit der Folie auf den Klebestreifen oder Primer kommt, muss die Position stimmen.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## heiko_243 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

Das Kaltschweißen ist für den Laien einfacher und verbindet die Teile nicht durch Kleben, sondern durch echtes Verbinden miteinander. Es wird Lösungsmittel verwendet, das das PVC anlöst und nach Verflüchtigung dessen eine dauerhafte Verbindung der Teile erlaubt, im Gegensatz zum Kleben, das nur auf der Haftung von Kleber mit PVC-Bahn basiert.
Heißluftschweißen kommt meistens zum Einsatz, wenn in Gebäuden geschweißt werden muss und man sich den Dämpfen des Lösungsmitteln nicht aussetzen will oder kann/darf.


----------



## NNZ (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

Hallo

Ich habe heute die Folie verlegt da hab ich leider gesehen( das der Wasserspiegel beim neuen Teich 5 cm höher ist als der Alte. Jetzt baue ich eventuell eine Verbindung durch einen Wasserfall. Aber nur vielleicht.danke aber für die vielen Antworten. Danke.


Gruß Nick

PS: noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Gollum (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Folien verbinden!*

Hmm, tendenziell hatte ich eigentlich den Eindruck, dass Profis meistens Warmschweißen. Ich denke ich werde mich wahrscheinlich trotzdem dem Quellschweißen widmen.


----------

